# Servicing Australian Keg Posts



## MHB

[SIZE=medium]Step one is to remove the post from the keg, this one is one I have had sitting in my spares box for a couple of years, it would have been tossed in there and replaced with one that wasn’t leaking. The 2 and 3 pin Australian posts are exactly the same inside as the Australian ball lock posts and except for the outside O-Ring need the same parts.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Turn it over and you will see a cir-clip holding the internals in place[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Using a pair of needle nose pliers or similar (had a pair of surgical forceps that gave me years of service), some people find it easier to hook the cir-clip out with a small screwdriver[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The parts are in the order they come out (well they usually fall in a pile on the table but...). Cir-clip, 6 hole washer, spring and spindle (with the rubber Mushroom or Top Hat washer) the spindle is made of two parts and will slide apart. It’s pretty obvious why this one was leaking.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]


[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]I use a small coffee stainless coffee machine cleaning brush to remove any crud, whatever you use get all the parts nice and clean before reassembling.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Once its all clean, fit the new top hat (or mushroom ) washer, sit the post on the table and drop all the parts back in, Spindle reassembled with new washer, spring around it then the 6 hole washer.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Doesn’t worry about the spindle lining up with the middle of the washer yet, even if it does now by the time you get the cir-clip reinserted it won’t![/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Fit the cir-clip, I find starting the side opposite the leg on the clip first then curling the clip in until it’s in the body of the post works best. Don’t try to push it in too far, just get it in there.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Line the spindle up with the middle of the 6 hole washer, a small screwdriver is really handy for doing this[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Secret weapon time, I usually use a piece of ½” copper pipe, but anything that will push the cir-clip down and keep it square to the post body will work. Whatever you use it needs to have a hole in the centre so the point of the spindle can come through it.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Press the cir-clip down until you hear it “Click” back into its grove[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Have a look to make sure that the spindle is going through the centre of the washer, then turn the post over and press the top of the spindle to make sure it’s moving freely (and that the guts don’t fall out on the table).[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Done – it’s a good idea to replace all the parts at the same time, the life saver has-been there under pressure for as long as the mushroom/top hat and you can see what has happened to it,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]If you look at the posts, where the spanner goes you can see a small nick in the tips of all the flats, the post on the right is the Gas Post, the one on the left is the Beer Out Post, posts can be a variety of shapes, Hex, Round and Metrinch are all pretty common, in all cases there is a grove or notch on the Gas posts that is missing from the beer posts.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]If you want a mnemonic to help you remember. The plastic Gas disconnects are Grey and the Beer ones are Black, so.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Black Bare Beer – Grey Grooved Gas.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Works to keep me from making too many silly mistakes.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Mark[/SIZE]


----------



## Yob

nice.. should be pinned or head a keg maintenance sub forum :beerdrink:


----------



## MastersBrewery

Love the write up. But should add I'm the laziest bastard about a brewery, so when I get onto doing these I usually do 4 kegs at once. I find a saucepan (half way through the following week I get the lecture) toss all the disassembled parts in with a double stregnth batch of pbw, bring to the boil each night while doing the dishes. Reassemble the following saturday. No scrubing required!!


----------



## Mardoo

Absolutely! Thanks MHB!


----------



## Clevo

I have two of these kegs, 23lt. I can't seem to stop them leaking on the disconnect. Had to run some plumbers tape under the post oring to space it out.
Cheers 



MHB said:


> Step one is to remove the post from the keg, this one is one I have had sitting in my spares box for a couple of years, it would have been tossed in there and replaced with one that wasn’t leaking. The 2 and 3 pin Australian posts are exactly the same inside as the Australian ball lock posts and except for the outside O-Ring need the same parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.jpg
> 
> Turn it over and you will see a cir-clip holding the internals in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.jpg
> 
> Using a pair of needle nose pliers or similar (had a pair of surgical forceps that gave me years of service), some people find it easier to hook the cir-clip out with a small screwdriver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.jpg
> 
> The parts are in the order they come out (well they usually fall in a pile on the table but...). Cir-clip, 6 hole washer, spring and spindle (with the rubber Mushroom or Top Hat washer) the spindle is made of two parts and will slide apart. It’s pretty obvious why this one was leaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 9.jpg
> 
> I use a small coffee stainless coffee machine cleaning brush to remove any crud, whatever you use get all the parts nice and clean before reassembling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.jpg
> 
> Once its all clean, fit the new top hat (or mushroom ) washer, sit the post on the table and drop all the parts back in, Spindle reassembled with new washer, spring around it then the 6 hole washer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 12.jpg
> 
> Doesn’t worry about the spindle lining up with the middle of the washer yet, even if it does now by the time you get the cir-clip reinserted it won’t!
> Fit the cir-clip, I find starting the side opposite the leg on the clip first then curling the clip in until it’s in the body of the post works best. Don’t try to push it in too far, just get it in there.
> http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/public/style_images/barley/attachicon.gif 13.jpg
> 
> Line the spindle up with the middle of the 6 hole washer, a small screwdriver is really handy for doing this
> http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/public/style_images/barley/attachicon.gif 14.jpg
> 
> Secret weapon time, I usually use a piece of ½” copper pipe, but anything that will push the cir-clip down and keep it square to the post body will work. Whatever you use it needs to have a hole in the centre so the point of the spindle can come through it.
> http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/public/style_images/barley/attachicon.gif 15.jpg
> 
> Press the cir-clip down until you hear it “Click” back into its grove
> http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/public/style_images/barley/attachicon.gif 16.jpghttp://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/public/style_images/barley/attachicon.gif 17.jpg
> 
> Have a look to make sure that the spindle is going through the centre of the washer, then turn the post over and press the top of the spindle to make sure it’s moving freely (and that the guts don’t fall out on the table).
> http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/public/style_images/barley/attachicon.gif 18.jpg
> 
> Done – it’s a good idea to replace all the parts at the same time, the life saver has-been there under pressure for as long as the mushroom/top hat and you can see what has happened to it,
> http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/public/style_images/barley/attachicon.gif 20.jpg
> 
> If you look at the posts, where the spanner goes you can see a small nick in the tips of all the flats, the post on the right is the Gas Post, the one on the left is the Beer Out Post, posts can be a variety of shapes, Hex, Round and Metrinch are all pretty common, in all cases there is a grove or notch on the Gas posts that is missing from the beer posts.
> If you want a mnemonic to help you remember. The plastic Gas disconnects are Grey and the Beer ones are Black, so.
> Black Bare Beer – Grey Grooved Gas.
> Works to keep me from making too many silly mistakes.
> Mark


----------



## MHB

Odd one - my first thought would be that the O-Rings you have aren't quite the right size, I don't know where you got them but try a different supplier.
Mark


----------



## MastersBrewery

Agreed, there is also a thread about silicon orings from memory they have one listed in the thread that was slightly thicker than standard to deal with these sorts of issues.
Mike

ED I'd link the thread but on the phone


----------



## kevinj

Dose ?
Mytton, Rheem = *Australian ball lock posts *= rrtaylor Turret

ie. are they "exactly" the same?


----------



## MastersBrewery

kjg said:


> Dose ?
> Mytton, Rheem = *Australian ball lock posts *= rrtaylor Turret
> 
> ie. are they "exactly" the same?


yeah but cheaper from grain and grape or onlinebrewingsuppplies.


----------



## BJB

Where's the best place to source the Top Hat seals?


----------



## MHB

Ask your local home brew shop, I got a few from Brewman recently, he is where I go for most of what I need now days.
Often the sort of thing you need to ask about.
Mark


----------



## BJB

OK thanks, just I see from one of our friends at the top of the page 2x top hat seals would cost me $2.40. Then I could buy the whole assembly here with cheaper shipping??

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1-x-GENERIC-POPPET-VALVE-BALL-PIN-LOCK-CORNELIUS-KEG-HOME-BREW-BEER-KEGGING-SEAL-/291704929851?hash=item43eaf7fe3b:g:nbkAAOSwj0NUc9qp

Perhaps I'm missing something like quality??


----------



## MHB

Apples and oranges - those wont fit a Turret fitting, they are as it says in the add a replacement for a Corny keg.
M


----------



## gurglebeers

Hi thought I should post a list of websites selling mytton rodd/australian keg parts

http://www.homebrewbeer.net.au/brew.php?shopping_cart_id=654320&menu_id=34&store_productsPage=1
http://www.homebrewbeer.net.au/brew.php?shopping_cart_id=654320&menu_id=34&store_productsPage=2
http://www.homebrewbeer.net.au/brew.php?shopping_cart_id=654320&menu_id=34&store_productsPage=3


http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/KAIUEOMA-kegs-and-accessories/page-1
http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/KAIUEOMA-kegs-and-accessories/page-2


http://www.stainlesstanks.com.au/products/post-mix-cylinders/


http://www.easykegging.com.au/product-category/mytton-rodd-keg-parts/


http://www.ozbrew.com/default.asp?menuI=3&catI=2&CatS=18&catSs=64&country=Australia
http://www.ozbrew.com/default.asp?menuI=4&catI=2&catS=18&CatSs=63&country=Australia
http://www.ozbrew.com/default.asp?menuI=4&catI=2&catS=18&CatSs=62&country=Australia
http://www.ozbrew.com/default.asp?menuI=1&catI=2&catS=18&CatSs=63&country=New%20Zealand&specs=true&zoom=293


https://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au/products/kegging


http://www.asquithhomebrewing.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_27_78&products_id=597
http://www.asquithhomebrewing.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_27_78&products_id=610


http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/categories/Beer-Brewing/Kegging-and-Dispensing-Gear/Kegs-and-Parts/


https://absolutehomebrew.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=897
https://absolutehomebrew.com.au/index.php?route=product/category&path=68_143&page=3


http://homebrewerswarehouse.com.au/index.php?route=product/category&path=46_52_53


http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart-shop/catalogue/?detail&ItemID=1765&SZIDX=0&CCODE=16444-BEER&QOH=2&CATID=239&CLN=1&pageCount=2
http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart-shop/catalogue/?detail&ItemID=1764&SZIDX=0&CCODE=16444-GAS&QOH=4&CATID=239&CLN=1&pageCount=2


----------



## AJS2154

Gee, solid second post gurgle. Thanks mate!


----------



## Kevin Breen

Dear Beer God,
Thanks for that information. I was having trouble understanding how to reassemble the insides of the post. Now I know thanks to you!!
Where do you buy your replacement "mushroom/top" hat washers etc.
Looking forward to your response,
Regards,
Kevin


----------



## manticle

Sorry Ross.
PM him if you want to spruik your wares. Others can do it but not the business owner.

OP - any of the site sponsors, including craftbrewer in QLD.


----------



## Esky

Hi, I'm just wondering whether I need a different disconnect other than the normal corny ones on my Mytton kegs. As they leak around the disconnects, even after replacing both the disconnects the and O ring.
Thank in advance guys.


----------



## Louis87au

gurglebeers said:


> Hi thought I should post a list of websites selling mytton rodd/australian keg parts
> 
> http://www.homebrewbeer.net.au/brew.php?shopping_cart_id=654320&menu_id=34&store_productsPage=1
> http://www.homebrewbeer.net.au/brew.php?shopping_cart_id=654320&menu_id=34&store_productsPage=2
> http://www.homebrewbeer.net.au/brew.php?shopping_cart_id=654320&menu_id=34&store_productsPage=3
> 
> 
> http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/KAIUEOMA-kegs-and-accessories/page-1
> http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/KAIUEOMA-kegs-and-accessories/page-2
> 
> 
> http://www.stainlesstanks.com.au/products/post-mix-cylinders/
> 
> 
> http://www.easykegging.com.au/product-category/mytton-rodd-keg-parts/
> 
> 
> http://www.ozbrew.com/default.asp?menuI=3&catI=2&CatS=18&catSs=64&country=Australia
> http://www.ozbrew.com/default.asp?menuI=4&catI=2&catS=18&CatSs=63&country=Australia
> http://www.ozbrew.com/default.asp?menuI=4&catI=2&catS=18&CatSs=62&country=Australia
> http://www.ozbrew.com/default.asp?m...Ss=63&country=New Zealand&specs=true&zoom=293
> 
> 
> https://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au/products/kegging
> 
> 
> http://www.asquithhomebrewing.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_27_78&products_id=597
> http://www.asquithhomebrewing.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_27_78&products_id=610
> 
> 
> http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/categories/Beer-Brewing/Kegging-and-Dispensing-Gear/Kegs-and-Parts/
> 
> 
> https://absolutehomebrew.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=897
> https://absolutehomebrew.com.au/index.php?route=product/category&path=68_143&page=3
> 
> 
> http://homebrewerswarehouse.com.au/index.php?route=product/category&path=46_52_53
> 
> 
> http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart...=16444-BEER&QOH=2&CATID=239&CLN=1&pageCount=2
> http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart...E=16444-GAS&QOH=4&CATID=239&CLN=1&pageCount=2


Thanks this has help heaps. Good post mate


----------



## Louis87au

MHB said:


> [SIZE=medium]Step one is to remove the post from the keg, this one is one I have had sitting in my spares box for a couple of years, it would have been tossed in there and replaced with one that wasn’t leaking. The 2 and 3 pin Australian posts are exactly the same inside as the Australian ball lock posts and except for the outside O-Ring need the same parts.
> View attachment 87503
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Turn it over and you will see a cir-clip holding the internals in place
> View attachment 87504
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Using a pair of needle nose pliers or similar (had a pair of surgical forceps that gave me years of service), some people find it easier to hook the cir-clip out with a small screwdriver
> View attachment 87505
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]The parts are in the order they come out (well they usually fall in a pile on the table but...). Cir-clip, 6 hole washer, spring and spindle (with the rubber Mushroom or Top Hat washer) the spindle is made of two parts and will slide apart. It’s pretty obvious why this one was leaking.
> View attachment 87506
> View attachment 87507
> View attachment 87508
> [/SIZE]View attachment 87509
> 
> 
> [SIZE=medium]I use a small coffee stainless coffee machine cleaning brush to remove any crud, whatever you use get all the parts nice and clean before reassembling.
> View attachment 87510
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Once its all clean, fit the new top hat (or mushroom ) washer, sit the post on the table and drop all the parts back in, Spindle reassembled with new washer, spring around it then the 6 hole washer.
> View attachment 87511
> View attachment 87512
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Doesn’t worry about the spindle lining up with the middle of the washer yet, even if it does now by the time you get the cir-clip reinserted it won’t!
> Fit the cir-clip, I find starting the side opposite the leg on the clip first then curling the clip in until it’s in the body of the post works best. Don’t try to push it in too far, just get it in there.
> View attachment 87514
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Line the spindle up with the middle of the 6 hole washer, a small screwdriver is really handy for doing this
> View attachment 87515
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Secret weapon time, I usually use a piece of ½” copper pipe, but anything that will push the cir-clip down and keep it square to the post body will work. Whatever you use it needs to have a hole in the centre so the point of the spindle can come through it.
> View attachment 87516
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Press the cir-clip down until you hear it “Click” back into its grove
> View attachment 87517
> View attachment 87518
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Have a look to make sure that the spindle is going through the centre of the washer, then turn the post over and press the top of the spindle to make sure it’s moving freely (and that the guts don’t fall out on the table).
> View attachment 87519
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Done – it’s a good idea to replace all the parts at the same time, the life saver has-been there under pressure for as long as the mushroom/top hat and you can see what has happened to it,
> View attachment 87520
> [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]If you look at the posts, where the spanner goes you can see a small nick in the tips of all the flats, the post on the right is the Gas Post, the one on the left is the Beer Out Post, posts can be a variety of shapes, Hex, Round and Metrinch are all pretty common, in all cases there is a grove or notch on the Gas posts that is missing from the beer posts.
> If you want a mnemonic to help you remember. The plastic Gas disconnects are Grey and the Beer ones are Black, so.
> Black Bare Beer – Grey Grooved Gas.
> Works to keep me from making too many silly mistakes.
> Mark[/SIZE]


Great post!!!!


----------



## fifis101

Sorry to bring this old post back to life but I have come across one of these old kegs and I'm wondering if people think it best to refurb the original posts or convert them to corny? Seeing as these refurb parts may not be arround for all that muhc longer or just get too expensive and hard to find.


----------

